# Found u some new tires n20torious.....rice and canes ;)



## 03dsglightning (Jun 18, 2010)

rice and cains ?


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

lol that has to b the ugliest setup ive ever seen. how does it perform


----------



## throttlejock27 (May 21, 2010)

lmao i bet they handle and feel nice on the trails


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

lmao pizza cutters = YUK!


----------



## 03dsglightning (Jun 18, 2010)

is it just me or do those bottles on the back that say game over resemble the small walmart propane tanks with lines going to them :0 ???? i dont rember seeing a nitrous tank in that shape. Even the 2lbs dont look like that.


----------



## jbadon (Sep 21, 2009)

looks like the bottles for those all in one torch lol


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

where can i buy these tires? i had a set of ag tires before and they were amazing in mud i want a pair for the brute


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Yeah looks like Coleman fuel! Lmao!


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

if anyone no where to buy a tractor tire that fit on atv rim please lmk asap thank you


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

No thanks tim... That looks like poop... 

Propane injection? LOL *shaking head*


----------



## 03dsglightning (Jun 18, 2010)

That looks like one of those days when your going through the garage and this guy found those and said hay i wonder if this stupid looking $h1T will fit on my brute...then he took a pic. 

I wouldn't let mine be seen in public like that haha


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

I bet they dig like a mug.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

yeah i bet if he cant find bottom he cant find a way out lol


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

Holy COW those are propane bottles! Maybe its a diesel brute with propane injection :haha:


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

03dsglightning said:


> That looks like one of those days when your going through the garage and this guy found those and said hay i wonder if this stupid looking $h1T will fit on my brute...then he took a pic.
> 
> I wouldn't let mine be seen in public like that haha


 
at least it has an engine ........ thats all :nutkick:


----------



## 03dsglightning (Jun 18, 2010)

Ouch


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

:buttkick: What are friends for right


----------



## 03dsglightning (Jun 18, 2010)

I think John has, got pushed outta the hole by Tim , envy  lol


----------



## 03dsglightning (Jun 18, 2010)

Oops lol that was brad ... Owned myself

It just sounded like a n20 comment


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

03dsglightning said:


> I think John has, got pushed outta the hole by Tim , envy  lol


I'm seriously tired of hearing that.

Like i said, had i known, you were going to bring that one thing up over and over, I'd never have allowed it.


----------



## 03dsglightning (Jun 18, 2010)

wow....my bad. Next time ill pull you out 

Its all fun...if your not out there gettn stuck your prolly not doing riding worth while !!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

since we are sounding like a broken record!!!!!!!!! whats your engine statis timothy


----------



## 03dsglightning (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm goin today to look at one with n20


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

so is your engine MIA ?????????


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

not MIA just KIA


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

well i've been wondering about the wolf brothers deal . if they sent it back or they still have it


----------



## 03dsglightning (Jun 18, 2010)

no they want $$$ for me to get it back even tho they said on mimb they wernt charging me ?????? 330$ to be exact. Then i have to pay to ship it here again too.


----------



## brute2215 (Aug 12, 2010)

here is some of those in action... notice he had to get pushed out..


----------



## BigBearOnOutlaws (Nov 22, 2009)

they kinda look like blue folgers cans!!! i smell Coffee!!!!


----------



## 03dsglightning (Jun 18, 2010)

as to your question brad yes i paid and got my stuff back....it wasn't "bad" like they described.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

03dsglightning said:


> as to your question brad yes i paid and got my stuff back....it wasn't "bad" like they described.


took you long enough to reply we talked about this at john's you goon


----------



## 03dsglightning (Jun 18, 2010)

No we didn't I got my old engine back at mudstock. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

